# Huge Saving at Big Als Scarb



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Saw 2 units there, and I got this one! *Cheers* It's cheaper than an Eheim 2217 in my opinion

 

Other great deal included a FX5 for $200, two Eheim Pro Series $120 each, and brand new 36" Nova Extreme T5 HO with legs for $80

Good luck!!!!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

congrats, how much is the PS3?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

nice! so this deal at big als is paying off for some people


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vaporize said:


> congrats, how much is the PS3?





Fish_Man said:


> nice! so this deal at big als is paying off for some people


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need something bigger, so I am selling it back out!

^^


----------

